# Does Wyndham enforce Minimum Age ??



## Txsooner (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks all I am new here. I bought Wyndham contract a couple years ago on Ebay and have used to some degree. I booked a 3 day for my daughter during spring break for her and a couple girl friends. She is 20 and after booking I noticed the minimum age requirement for guest. Will Wyndham enforce this or is there a different way to handle it? I don't know if this is for financial responsibility or for some other reason. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 9, 2015)

They will enforce, especially during Spring Break. It's a liability issue.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2015)

If one of her friend going is 21, you can put it in her name IF she has a matching credit card for the $150 HOLD....

Yes, I have stayed several times onsite at resorts in South Florida and RENTED many more units....

I also tell my guests - the occupancy limit is* X* ... not x+1 or x+2 ... I told the one girl's father, do you understand, there is this short woman on the Front Desk who had been there for 27 Spring Breaks ... she is infamous for catching units with TOO MANY guests staying in them.

After the week, the Dad who booked the unit and SWORE his good, good Boston girls understood ... called to report back the vacation his daughter and friends had .... the girls did NOT get out of the lobby the first time, without getting caught --- had to pay to upgrade to a bigger unit.... by the very short woman. Less than 20 minutes from walking into the lobby door - he was amazed!


----------



## Jay_Y (Feb 12, 2015)

It has been my experience that Wyndham is very strict with the minimum age.  I second the recommendation to see if one of her friends is 21+ and putting the friend's name on the guest confirmation.  In a pinch, you could call the resort to see if there is flexibility, or check in along with the girls for a little spring break of your own!


----------



## zaccaggie (Feb 27, 2015)

tell her to use the fake ID that 90% of the 18-20 yr old college kids possess (even if M&D don't know about it) and she will be fine.....


----------



## moonstone (Feb 28, 2015)

I dont think its just Wyndham. We have encountered many resorts with an age rule, our home resort has one. Our son has had to show ID twice when staying at resorts with his wife that I booked for them (not exchanges). They were both over 25 at the time, but didnt look it, so Brian showed them his passport.

~Diane


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2015)

DVC resorts has an 18yo age acceptance for checking in. And with a credit card in their name also.


----------



## theo (Feb 28, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> They will enforce, especially during Spring Break. It's a liability issue.



Agreed, although it's really even a bit more than just a legal liability issue. No HOA wants to have to entertain a litany of angry owner complaints about the irresponsible and onnoxious behaviour  and / or volume level of drunken college kids whooping it up on Spring Break at all hours of the day and night at Mommy and Daddy's timeshare condo (or at a rental).

On the very rare occasions when we rent out a week, our own inflexible policy is "be 25 or be gone". YMMV.

We were all young and stupid once, but that's still no reason to foist that kind of unwelcome behavior upon mature owners seeking a relaxing vacation where they *own and pay maintenance fees*.


----------



## silentg (Feb 28, 2015)

What does YMMV mean?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2015)

silentg said:


> What does YMMV mean?



Your Mileage May Vary (You may have a different opinion/experience)


----------



## am1 (Mar 2, 2015)

theo said:


> On the very rare occasions when we rent out a week, our own inflexible policy is "be 25 or be gone". YMMV.
> 
> We were all young and stupid once, but that's still no reason to foist that kind of unwelcome behavior upon mature owners seeking a relaxing vacation where they *own and pay maintenance fees*.



Is that allowed?  I understand resorts have a minimum age but I am not comfortable with others setting their own and thinking it is fine.  Who are you going to discriminate next as they are too loud/dirty etc?

It is not about a resort being strict or not strict they are just following a policy that is easy to follow.


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2015)

*Discrimination? --- or is it consideration for fellow owners?*



am1 said:


> *Is that allowed?*  I understand resorts have a minimum age but *I am not comfortable with others setting their own* and thinking it is fine.  Who are you going to discriminate next as they are too loud/dirty etc?



In my post which you've quoted (in selective part), I exclusively and specifically addressed my own personal policy and practice regarding our very rare private rental of *weeks that we own*. 
It is certainly the prerogative of *any* owner to identify a minimum age in a private rental contract. Any such minimum age must obviously be no younger than resort policy, but it can surely be older. 
That's clearly and irrefutably an *owner* *prerogative*, plainly and simply stated. In no way, shape or form does it constitute any form of "discrimination".  This ain't public housing, after all.  

You may not be "comfortable" with this position and choose to characterize it as "discrimination" (a characterization which I find utterly absurd, quite frankly). I regard it instead as demonstrating respect and consideration for my fellow owners, who certainly don't need or want to have to endure or tolerate immature, drunken and obnoxious "frat house" behavior or volume levels by inconsiderate college students "just passing through to party" at our small, independent timeshare facilities where my fellow owners have hard earned money invested to *enjoy* their very costly ownerships. 
Unexpected, unwelcome disruptive behavior can (...and does) still occur anyhow on occasion, but I'll certainly always do my part to prevent it, whenever and however possible with *our* owned weeks.  
In short summary, with us it's either be 25 years old and fully prepared to prove it --- or be *GONE*!

I offer no apology for this practice; it has worked flawlessly for us (and for our fellow owners) over the years. I will certainly always practice it in the future, with no exceptions and no hesitation.


----------



## geekette (Mar 2, 2015)

Seems completely reasonable to me, but I see it as more of an issue of my being on the hook for damages.  I personally know very few of my renters so not keen on taking the risk for the younger set.  

My unit, my rules.  Another owner's comfort with my rules is not a concern for me.  




theo said:


> In my post which you've quoted (in selective part), I exclusively and specifically addressed my own personal policy and practice regarding our very rare private rental of *weeks that we own*.
> It is certainly the prerogative of *any* owner to identify a minimum age in a private rental contract. Any such minimum age must obviously be no younger than resort policy, but it can surely be older.
> That's clearly and irrefutably an *owner* *prerogative*, plainly and simply stated. In no way, shape or form does it constitute any form of "discrimination".  This ain't public housing, after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2015)

*Yessa!*



geekette said:


> My unit, my rules.



These four words summarize the matter perfectly and concisely, IMnsHO.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 2, 2015)

I sure hope they do enforce both age and occupancy numbers. Look what can happen http://gawker.com/michigan-frats-48-hour-rager-wrecks-resort-causes-430-1688877451

Wyndham owners are told we are responsible for any damage caused by occupants when we rent. If we rent to someone underage, it would get complicated trying to recover loss from the parents. How would you like to gamble on the frat kids behaving in your unit? Sure the fraternity will pay restitution for damages, but the whole thing is very inconvenient and things like other people not being able to use their reservations because things are a mess at the resort can never be made whole.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 2, 2015)

am1 said:


> Is that allowed?  I understand resorts have a minimum age but I am not comfortable with others setting their own and thinking it is fine.  Who are you going to discriminate next as they are too loud/dirty etc?
> 
> It is not about a resort being strict or not strict they are just following a policy that is easy to follow.



In general I think you can discriminate against young people all you want.  You can charge them more or you can choose not to rent to them at all.  Age discrimination laws were set up to protect older people.  Being young is not a protected class.


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2015)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Wyndham owners are told we are responsible for any damage caused by occupants when we rent. <snip>



This is most certainly not unique to Wyndham -- it's the case anywhere and everywhere (at least here within the U.S.), whether at a "chain" or at an independent timeshare facility.

Some owners naively believe that a damage clause within a private (i.e., no resort involvement) rental contract somehow magically protects that owner. It just ain't so --- unless that optimistic but misguided owner is also later willing and able to take on the considerable time and expense required to enforce valid contract content --- in court, if necessary. 

The position of *any* resort is that the *owner* of any privately rented week is ultimately responsible for any excess damage in said private rental. Like it or not, any such resort is standing on rock sold ground with that position. This is also why some people are willing to just let their resort rent out their owned week(s) *for* them, despite the larcenous commission most resorts charge to do so. If the resort rents out the week, then the *resort* (i.e., not the owner) thereby assumes full responsibility for any and all damages caused by the occupying tenant(s), with *no* option to invoke *any* owner responsibility.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 2, 2015)

Good quick review here. Please scroll down to the eviction of unaccompanied minors - _Right to Evict Persons Admitted as Guests_



http://lawdigest.uslegal.com/travel/hotel-liability/7315/



-


----------

